# bottles and containers



## jade (Dec 2, 2006)

Where do you get your bottles and containers? So far I've just barely dabbled into B&B making, so I've just made small batches for personal use and put them in old bottles I've had around the house - not quite suitable for gift giving or selling. Where do you buy your containers? Are there any places that offer good deals on smaller orders? I don't think I'll ever be at a point where I need to order in bulk.


----------



## melangesoiree (Dec 15, 2006)

I have bought some from a few places. Target, Walmart etc in the travel aisle, Beauty Brands (or a local beauty supply store), and online at Essentials By Catalina. I buy a lot of my bases from there as well.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2006)

I use http://www.bayousome.com
You have to buy 50 at a time but they are VERY cheap, profession & ship quick.

Here are a few more places I have gotten good service & good product from.
EDLuce http://www.essentialsupplies.com
SKSBottle www.sks-bottle.com
Containers & packageing www.containerandpackaging.com


----------

